# Help Me - I've Gone Stark, Raving Mod !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Some of the mods I've been working on the last couple of weeks:


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin good









Stark Raving mad..................not even close around this forum


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Lookin good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahem......MOD !!! In time though.......


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The mods look great. I especially like the LCD mount. I don't see myself trying that one but considering the shelf over the bathroom sink. Nice work there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Insomniak!
You have been busy with those mods and they look great








Keep up the good work,
Dawn


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Love all of them....now where is that "honey-do" list? Actually the DH wanted the LCD TV, but it was too many $ to justify, besides, we can never get TV reception, is there a satellite mod in the works for you or do you mainly watch DVDs?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We just bring lots of DVD movies along, I use the Blockbuster online thing, so we always have new movies to watch...Good news is, we never bother to watch movies cause we'd rather be outside enjoying our surroundings









tv reception works ok, but there's never anything worth watching anyway!


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Love all of them....now where is that "honey-do" list? Actually the DH wanted the LCD TV, but it was too many $ to justify, besides, we can never get TV reception, is there a satellite mod in the works for you or do you mainly watch DVDs?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW!! You're a Mad-man or huh







is it Mod-man







looks great









Tami


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

alebar17 said:


> Love all of them....now where is that "honey-do" list? Actually the DH wanted the LCD TV, but it was too many $ to justify, besides, we can never get TV reception, is there a satellite mod in the works for you or do you mainly watch DVDs?


The kids watch DVD's, but a few months ago I picked up a portable satellite dish at Camping World for $75 or so. We already have DirecTV and had an extra receiver at home. I called them, and for $5 more a month, they activated the extra box. I got the flat cable thingy from CW so I haven't had to drill a hole through the trailer yet. Just put the cable through a window (you can even close the window and it won't hurt the wire), connect the dish to one end and the receiver to the other. Works like a champ! We don't watch a lot of TV, but it's very cool to have 200 channels out in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Insomniak,
You know, Mr. Jones. You are making me look bad. You are not supposed to out do me. You got your OB after me. I think there is some kind of etiquette rule you are breaking. You need to slow down. Get some sleep. Take a few months off. Let me return to my position as,"My OB is better than yours". Then all will be good again. If my DW sees your OB I'm in big trouble. You've done some nice work there.

Guy down the block


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

mbakers said:


> Insomniak,
> You know, Mr. Jones. You are making me look bad. You are not supposed to out do me. You got your OB after me. I think there is some kind of etiquette rule you are breaking. You need to slow down. Get some sleep. Take a few months off. Let me return to my position as,"My OB is better than yours". Then all will be good again. If my DW sees your OB I'm in big trouble. You've done some nice work there.
> 
> Guy down the block


HAH!! With a 31RQS, you don't NEED to make any mods and you still hold the title! I'm the guy that has to tell the wife "yeah, his is ok, it's...uh, nice inside...."
















I finally dragged the 23RS to the storage lot yesterday, so I'm done for a while. Going to Hawaii this Friday to do some big "mods" to our condo







I'll post pics of that project!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mod looks cool
I want to get one of those tvs and do the same to the tv

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow you sure have been busy, Nice looking mods, good job.

Now what day did you say you wanted me to bring my 23RS by???


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Almost forgot one... And yes, the 31RQS you see sitting proudly in the background belongs to mbakers!
(this is all his fault......)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice mods for sure.









Does that towel bar get in the way while you're in the bathroom?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Mods
















Love the title.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Insomniack,

It does look like you have been busy! Great mods!








But you know, once you get the feva'...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice mods for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bars on the door? Not really. I got el cheapo ones from Home Depot that only stick out a couple of inches. When there's big towels on them, it's a little more cramped in the bathroom, but not too bad. The towel ring above the toilet doesn't mess with the linen door too much either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Nice mods for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bars on the door? Not really. I got el cheapo ones from Home Depot that only stick out a couple of inches. When there's big towels on them, it's a little more cramped in the bathroom, but not too bad. The towel ring above the toilet doesn't mess with the linen door too much either.
[/quote]

Great...

We have two small hooks that hold our towels, but your solution is better, as kids can reach it.


----------

